# NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

This is an easy mod that makes the rear end even sexier. 
Eric at PYSpeed.com rocks! He hooked me up with a great deal on these high quality LED plate lights. Check it out at http://www.pyspeed.com/product-p/dash-8021.htm
These are very high quality. Looks like OEM. 








It even has a vent for heat dissipation!
















Lots of LEDs for a uniform bright light.








Tools needed:
Phillips head screw driver
Flat head screw driver
A beautiful assistant to hold the screws and tools








1. Unscrew the screws using Phillips driver.
















2. Using the Flat head driver pry the right side of the lens cover and bulb assembly off. Same side for both left and right light.
3. Remove the base of the light fixture by sliding the flat head driver into the slot on the right side and pushing the handle in and up to the right. Give it some medium-light force.
























4. Pull out the assembly until you see the wire harness.
















5. To disconnect the harness use the flat head driver and stick under and in the opening and push the driver while pulling the cap with your other hand.
























6. Simply line up the Led harness and clip them together.








7. Slide the right side of the new LED assembly first and click in the right side until flush. 
























8. Repeat #1-7 for the other light.
9. Enjoy! Take pictures and share! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When I first had my beautiful assistant turn the car on with the LEDs install the right one turned on then after 5-8 sec. later the left one lit up. NO CEL either.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


































_Modified by CamboCoupe at 11:50 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*

my ziza bulbs are much simpler than that!


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (boneshop)*

I've read that just the LED bulbs can set off error codes, so I wanted to try something that would be a direct replacement of the whole assembly. It just feels like a better value going with these because it has more LEDs, 18 of them per side, vs 3 on the Ziza, and you are getting a direct plug n play assembly that is properly designed to fit flush as OEM. I sell Audis and the LEDs on this setup is identical to the HIGH beam Leds of the new V10 R8.
Plus Eric at PYSpeed guarantees that this system will not signal errors or he will refund me. 
And another thing, install time is only 2 minutes longer than just replacing the bulb. Who can't spare 2 minutes to mod there car?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by CamboCoupe at 9:22 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Just ordered some thanks.


----------



## RabbitChamp (Oct 4, 2009)

Pics of said beautiful assistant and I might just pick one up!


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (RabbitChamp)*

She likes to remain annonymous. You would have to provide your own beautiful assistant.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (CamboCoupe)*

i just put mine in and all i have to say is wow. They are bleach bright. it makes a day and night difference. They are pure white i tried to take some pics to show you guys. Great product and a great service. 
















these are compared to the stock ones that i had


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*

thats not a new thread. thats the identical thread you posted a month or so ago. i bet you get a cut of the sales. anyway, maybe i'll order a set, although i'm very happy with my ziza's ive been burning for three months now, and i saved $30.


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (boneshop)*

Actually, I don't get a cut of the sales profits. Just showing that good customer service and having good products does help in sales.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*

They look great.







PYSpeed won't ship to Canada though








My mistake. They will ship to Canada but their online checkout thingy keeps telling me that my credit card isn't mine. If they're right, why do I kleep getting the bills

















_Modified by Jonmedic at 10:21 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## ccdreamer (May 14, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (Jonmedic)*

I got these for my can and all I can say is OMG. My wife calls them tanning lights







.
I love them and have received complements about them several time already. No error codes have shown up yet and very satisfided with product.


----------



## vondutch (Feb 8, 2010)

Will these fit into a 2002 Passat?


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (vondutch)*

Would these fit a 2010 Tiguan??


----------



## A601 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (ccdreamer)*

I bought some from eric off ebay, he gave me a good deal. when i got them 2 of the chips were burnt out. i took a picture and sent it to him and he is replacing it with no issues. great customer service and i highly recomend them. I have a white cc and they are bright like headlights in the rear...VERY PLEASE easy mod and well worth the money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (A601)*

I am selling my CC, so I am selling mine if anyone wants them for $53 shipped. They work just like new, and are boxed and ready to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jisong83 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*

love you LED lights.
I love your exhuast tips as well, where is that from?Price?
I want it badly lol.


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CamboCoupe* »_I am selling my CC, so I am selling mine if anyone wants them for $53 shipped. They work just like new, and are boxed and ready to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do you think these might fit in a 2010 Tiguan?? How would I go about getting you the skrilla??


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CamboCoupe* »_I am selling my CC, so I am selling mine if anyone wants them for $53 shipped. They work just like new, and are boxed and ready to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IM sent


----------



## Riles246 (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought these instead: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT.
$16 shipped to my door. They look great in my 2010 CC. No codes, and it looks the same as any other white LED license plates.
I realize I am new here and this is my first post, but when I bought them I searched all over and couldn't find anybody who tried them, so I just wanted to let everyone know that the cheaper ones work too. I've had them installed for about a month and they still work great.
Definitely not as bright as the PY speed, but I wasn't actually a fan of how bright those ones are. They are comparable in light output to the original lights, just white instead of yellow.


_Modified by Riles246 at 1:39 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CamboCoupe* »_I am selling my CC, so I am selling mine if anyone wants them for $53 shipped. They work just like new, and are boxed and ready to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can I be so bold as to ask why you're selling? 
And I like your Turbo badge, I see them on ebay, but where did you get yours? Sorry for being nosy!


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (Costy)*

I am selling my CC to get a 4x4. 
I always loved the look of the Turbo script. I got it from my local Porsche dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CamboCoupe* »_I am selling my CC to get a 4x4. 
I always loved the look of the Turbo script. I got it from my local Porsche dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Good luck with the sale and thanks!


----------



## christian18t (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (Costy)*

nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Why on earth would you want to make your plate more conspicuous?


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_Why on earth would you want to make your plate more conspicuous?

Hahahaha! This.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (frybel)*

Is pyspeed still the only place selling these?


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_Why on earth would you want to make your plate more conspicuous?
 

Ha , we got people putting more lights on the plate, and painting over the turn and running lights, , ha I give up


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Who has painted over their running lights?
Tinting the turns has no major effect on light output. They still blink and can still be seen just fine.
What's wrong with having a visible plate? Plan on doing illegal things?


----------



## Buzzy732 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (Jonmedic)*

Just put them in tonight.. Sorry my camera isnt the best
















From about 30 feet away.








P.S. Just bought the car not too long ago hence the missing plates


----------



## Buzzy732 (Feb 9, 2010)

P.S. yes I now notice this is a CC thread... eeeek my bad fellas my bad..
noob error.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (Buzzy732)*

P.S. yes I now notice this is a CC thread... eeeek my bad fellas my bad..
noob error.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That's okay, they look good on this forum too.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_my ziza bulbs are much simpler than that!









Ziza bulbs suck @$$.
Good luck because they will burn out in a few months. 
OP, great write up!


----------



## stres (Mar 17, 2009)

what about theses they look like they will fit.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...op:en


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (stres)*

do pyspeed fit a '10 CC?


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: NEW Mod.! LED License Plate Lights from PYSpeed.com DIY (CamboCoupe)*

Having now seen a couple of cars on the road with LED license plate lights, I just have to wonder why one would want to highlight what is basically the least attractive item on the car, let alone make it easier to read.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *built2prfctn* »_do pyspeed fit a '10 CC?

Yes, why would VW change anything about this in the second year of the car?
VW60606: Why is it that everyone is so up in arms about lighting up the plate? What illegal activities are you doing that you are worried about people, cops especially, reading your plates? I like the LEDs because they whiter light looks better than the halogens, its one of the reasons I prefer HIDs, I hate my halgen bulbs they just dont look as clean.


----------



## dpnyemail (Aug 3, 2007)

will these work for the mkv gli's? although in the first picture the box clearly says jetta i dont believe it will work based on my research from other forums due do a different housing issue. I've tried contacting pyspeed directly with no response. Also can the bulb come out? THanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MiamiCC (Jul 29, 2010)

I ordered these from Pyspeed back in September 9th. I log into my account everyday and the status for the order still says processing. I called them 3 times and emailed them 2 times and even messaged them on AIM once.....and still no response....


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

those lights are usually available on ebay and much cheaper.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I live in southern Arizona, about 35 miles north of the Mexican border.

For some odd reason, these LED license plate lights seem to be very popular down here. I am not sure why.

Like others have said, they light up the least attractive part of our vehicles and quite frankly, take away from the safety of the RED tail lights.

If you don't care how unattractive your car looks at night, I say, GET LED LICENSE PLATE LIGHTS.

Otherwise, do some mods that really dress up an already beautiful vehicle.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> Why is it that everyone is so up in arms about lighting up the plate? What illegal activities are you doing that you are worried about people, cops especially, reading your plates? I like the LEDs because they whiter light looks better than the halogens, its one of the reasons I prefer HIDs, I hate my halgen bulbs they just dont look as clean.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I like my LED license plate lights on my Passat. Goes nice with the outer LED lights on my Passat.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is my $11 ebay lights. No codes and I love the way they look. The others are a little too bright and obnoxious for my tastes.


----------



## WhiskeyHotel (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Phantom, which eBay lights are those? I know the thread is quite old, but I was hoping you would remember which ones those were. I share the same opinion as you regarding the brightness of the others, the ones you have fit my tastes. I hope this thread is still monitored hahaha


----------

